# Database Discussions > MySQL >  How to repair MySQL table using MySQLCheck

## kavinfeller

How can I repair MySQL table using MySQLCheck when server is not running?

----------


## ted

As your server is not running then follow these steps:
*To check MySQL Table*
#mysqlcheck –c database-name table-name –u root –p
Enter password:
database-name.table-name OK

*To Repair MySQL Table*
# mysqlcheck –r database-name table-name –u root –p
Enter password:
database-name.table-name OK

*** Link removed by Staff so it doesn't look like you're spamming us ***

----------


## mikaha21

After you back up your databases, you are ready to start troubleshooting. The mysqlcheck program enables you to check and repair databases while MySQL is running. This feature is useful when you want to work on a database without stopping the entire MySQL service.

Additionally, mysqlcheck works on tables that use the MyISAM or InnoDB database engines.

----------


## RoseCampbell

Thx you for your suggestions. Faced with a similar problem.

----------

